# cow or heifer?



## islpet (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm new to cattle and looking at a dexter/ jersey cow or heifer to milk and raise the future calves for beef. I don't need gallons of milk everyday so I'm planning to milk once a day and leave a calf on if I get the cow. She has had calves before and should have been milked but I will check on that. I could also get a heifer and wait to milk later on. I see benefits both ways so just wondering if anyone wants to give their opinion. An experienced cow costs more but she is trained and I milk now. A heifer is less money but no way to know how she will be as a mother or a milker. My third option is get the cow and an orphan beef calf to use up the extra milk. What do you think?


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Dec 7, 2011)

If it were me I would go for the cow with experience being a mother and already broke to milking. Much less chance for problems. JMO Good luck whatever you decide


----------



## herfrds (Dec 7, 2011)

To me it depends upon the age of the cow. Also you need a lot more info about this cow.
Has she had mastitisis? How does she get milked, hand or machine? Has she ever raised a bum calf?


----------



## islpet (Dec 7, 2011)

I go to see her on Sunday and I have a list of questions about her all ready for the owners.  She has had three calves all easy births.  They milk their cows so I'm assuming she has also been milked but I will be there to try her out.  I'll certainly ask about the bummer calf raising.  I have someone who wants to give me a couple so that would be convenient for everyone if she would take one.  I will make sure I can handle her easily all over and if I can milk her then I'm likely going to buy her.  Experienced dairy cows are not for sale around here (I've only ever seen one) so I'm excited to find one but I won't be stupid and buy her unless we get along. If I get her I'll share pics.  Her name is Pua.


----------



## Cricket (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd ask too if she's ever had milk fever and why they've decided to sell her.  
Cricket


----------



## islpet (Dec 8, 2011)

They wanted to sell a dexter/jersey bull that has bred all the cows the last couple years and this cow as a package deal.  I'm quite sure it was to make it easier to sell the bull because most people wouldn't have enough cows to justify a bull.  I emailed them when I saw the ad and told them I only wanted the cow for exactly that reason.  They had people coming to look at the pair but the bull is the deal breaker apparently.  If I can't walk right up to this cow and feel comfortable AND milk her some I won't buy her. Everyone here is on limited acres so at some point sales need to be made or there are too many for the land to support.  They also have a heifer calf and more on the way soon so if this cow isn't a perfect fit then I'll be good and wait.  I don't want to be good, but a milk cow is a big purchase and I don't want to make a mistake.


----------



## andrew6d9 (Jan 12, 2012)

hiefer most def.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 12, 2012)

I would go with a experienced cow.  I don't know what kind of Dairy cow your looking for but many provide ALOT of milk.


----------

